# Question about my belly



## Cookiesaregood (Feb 16, 2010)

A coworker of mine recently referred to my belly as being flabby. This didn't bother me though it made me realize that i definately don't have a flat stomach. What would you call my belly? Would you say i have starter belly, just untoned and flabby, chubby, fat, or anything else.? Any comments welcome.
thanks,
Cookiesaregood 

View attachment DSC02785.JPG


View attachment DSC02811.JPG


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Feb 16, 2010)

r u a male or female , so i wont get the wrong idea if u kno what i mean?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Feb 16, 2010)

Gender is not relevant to the question. The poster asked for an assessment of belleh size. 

Cookiesaregood, I'd say that you have belly fat, but I wouldn't necessarily say you are fat. Untoned or average would be a good term for that size.


----------



## Cookiesaregood (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm female just for clarifacation.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 16, 2010)

You're definitely not fat. I'm agreeing with Fuzzy here.

How much do you weigh?


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Feb 16, 2010)

well ur belly looks good!


----------



## lifelongpassion (Feb 16, 2010)

chubby belly or starter belly, either one applies. You certainly wouldn't be considered fat, and I consider flabby to be when one has soft fat that jiggles a lot.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 19, 2010)

It depends on context, but my opinion you're not flabby. The word's a bit overused. I'd say you're on the thin side of chubby, but I'm just telling you what I think ya wanna hear  You're still well within the realm of average.



Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Gender is not relevant to the question. The poster asked for an assessment of belleh size.
> ...*SNIP*



While, perhaps, not directly relevant, it's huge faux pas to post an attractive pic like that without a gender. You end up leaving a lot of people feeling a bit conflicted.


----------



## Cookiesaregood (Feb 19, 2010)

As of today my weight was 129 and I'm 5'3 so the answer to me being fat was a no brainer and unneccessary in the question. My highest weight ever was 146 which BMI wise puts me at being slightly overweight. But now I never get past 132 and the lowest ive been is 125.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice starter belly very cute!


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 19, 2010)

I would say very small chubby belly. No flab at all! so cute and I wanna squeeze it!! hehe


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 19, 2010)

It's a fascinating question --you asked "What would you call my belly?"-- that frames many of the issues for this community and for anyone wanting to speak meaningfully about size acceptance.

1) *Context: *
Any relative value judgment such as "you are big" or "you are loud" or "I am smart" is only meaningful when framed in some sort of context to explain what the objective measurement is. I have talked to women online who think they're "big" or even "bbw" when they weigh 150 pounds, which excuse my temerity, seems pretty small by almost any standard. Perhaps in the Irish potato famine you could call a woman weighing 150 pounds big: because maybe everyone else is smaller. 

Another way of putting context is to say "what do you mean by the term": what IS fat or chubby? Context comes from a lot of places. If you're hanging around athletes in training, you'll hear an entirely different standard of what's normal than for example, high school kids, or middle-aged adults....or a specialized online community like Dimensions.

2) *gender:*
Should gender matter? ideally perhaps not, but in practice it's been a very edgy part of the context. I work in a place (another context btw) where the men seem to be able to be just about any size, so long as they wear a tie. I'd like to think the rules are the same for women, but I have seen evidence that there's a double standard. I sense that women are expected to dress up in a way that's not expected of the men. Note, these aren't actual rules that the police will arrest you for, they're just loose ideas floating in the air, that might never be discussed. But if you feel it and see it, even infrequently, it's real.

Also, I believe the person in this thread who asked about gender may have been concerned about giving offense, because I sense that men are able to be more laid-back about the criticism, as a result of the double standard I mentioned. I don't mean to criticize the women (ha see, i am being ultra careful... as any man who's been verbally pounded into mincemeat in the chatroom tends to be careful). For whatever reason --optics? a kind of political correctness?-- men aren't as likely to get upset, in my experience. 

(NOTE: okay call me wrong if you like. But you can't say i am wrong about my experience. My experience --sad as it is -- is mine, and well haha you wouldn't want it....)

3) *texture
*_Hello! _"flabby" is an adjective that is highly subjective, don't you think? whether we're talking about big or small, i believe there are a lot of different ways that a person's belly can be built, how the flesh can jiggle, hang etc.* And* to make it more complicated, what's complimentary to one person (eg a feedee) might be anathema to someone else (eg someone seeking to lose weight).

And --unrelated to anything else--after all this talk about value judgments that sound like an attempt to undermine emotion and reduce everything to science, i emphatically agree that cookies are good. Even the nastiest tasting cookie is the product of an effort that usually has more to do with love and kindness, TLC, nurturing, than some precise need to get vitamins and proteins. 

Even doggie cookies.


----------



## Cookiesaregood (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you for your input. Right now I'm in the process of deciding if I want to gain. I'm not sure if I will, though food is so good!!


----------



## tjw1971 (Mar 2, 2010)

You would look great if you did decide to go ahead and gain a bit...

The type of belly you have in those pics is what I consider kind of a "starter belly" ... not flat, but looks like a "work in progress" to me. (I guess that could honestly go either way ... If you were doing a bunch of cardio and/or dieting, I'd say you're on the way to the flat stomach you're trying to achieve. But given my preference for women to have a respectable "belly pooch" at the least - I'd mean the opposite here.) 




Cookiesaregood said:


> Thank you for your input. Right now I'm in the process of deciding if I want to gain. I'm not sure if I will, though food is so good!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 2, 2010)

Cookiesaregood said:


> Thank you for your input. Right now I'm in the process of deciding if I want to gain. I'm not sure if I will, though food is so good!!


Enjoy food and let your body decide for you.  That's probably the simplest way.


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 2, 2010)

Cookiesaregood said:


> Thank you for your input. Right now I'm in the process of deciding if I want to gain. I'm not sure if I will, though food is so good!!



I never hear much talk about any third (or fourth or fifth) options, beyond gain or lose. But there are other options.

For instance, what if you decide you're going to stay at the same weight but enjoy yourself a bit, eating more and burning the calories? i submit that this is likely much healthier, too, than simply gaining. What if you see if you can balance your intake with your exercise? crazy --and radical-- talk i suppose, but really, i think you should be asking yourself what your goals are.

Is it about the gain, or it is about the enjoyment of food? it can be both I suppose. 

I love to eat and do sometimes gain weight. I am a pure hedonist who not only enjoys himself eating, but --crazy radical thought --enjoys himself exercising. I don't workout and have pain. I walk a lot. I swim. I use an elliptical trainer (at my gym) and have a treadmill at home, which I get on while watching TV (i watched a lot of the olympic events from there). If exercise if painful it's probably not healthy: same incidentally as dieting. I think there's a good reason that eating feels good, but stuffing yourself can feel unpleasant. The trick is --for me at least-- is finding a middle path. 

And what if eating is simply for the pleasure of the food, irrespective of weight gain or loss? While i appreciate the beauty of a SSBBW as much as the next FA, to be always looking at calories and weight gain, is like being a composer and always thinking about how many albums you're gonna sell. Sometimes it's just about the beauty of the song, and if other people don't like it, that's their choice. 

I recognize that this post probably reads like a lot of nonsense to some people.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, you say you're 5'3" and 129lbs?

Your belly looks like the ones I see sported by many of the girls at the mall or anywhere else they go during their days.

I wouldn't call you flabby, you just have a really nice "tummy" is all. It's also your body and your choice to gain or lose weight but I like your pics quite a bit.

Best to you

Dennis


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 4, 2010)

"Soft" is the word I'd use.


----------



## Cookiesaregood (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm sort of confused what flabby is, I always thought of it as being another term for fat.


----------



## spaced21 (Mar 7, 2010)

Cookiesaregood said:


> I'm sort of confused what flabby is, I always thought of it as being another term for fat.



i'd say its more of a term used when u dont have much tone but aren't really overweight either.


----------



## PinkRodery (May 26, 2010)

Cuuute is what I think you are.  But to answer your question, I think you're chubby. And not very chubby either. You're just a little softer than average.


----------



## Cookiesaregood (May 29, 2010)

thanks PinkRodery,
On a side note, I think my belly and weight might be slowly growing. For example, pretty much I've been hovering around 125-128 with the exception of the holiday season which I weighed 132 right after christmas (and quickly went back down to normal range.) but lately i rarely get below 130, and yesterday when I weighed myself i was at 132 which is the heaviest I've been in a long time.


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

Fuckin' bellies, how do they work?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 2, 2010)

Christov said:


> Fuckin' bellies, how do they work?



Another one of life's many mysteries.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 2, 2010)

Christov said:


> Fuckin' bellies, how do they work?





Scorsese86 said:


> Another one of life's many mysteries.



I'm dyinggg.


----------



## Cookiesaregood (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if you can tell, but 2010 brought 9 new pounds! 

View attachment 014.JPG


View attachment 019.JPG


----------



## diggers1917 (Jan 3, 2011)

Like a few people have said, your tummy looks _soft_ but not flabby. Following on from what GTAFA mentioned about _context_ earlier in the thread you seem to be at the sort of size where while you'll gain positive attention somewhere like dims, it would still be infuriating if, outside a size-positive atmosphere, you were described as 'fat'. Eg a friend of mine who I lived with for a year whilst at uni put on a little weight and developed a bit of a tummy. Thing is, as cute as that was, she still was (and still is) a very skinny young woman, and anyone who might suggest otherwise is...well...simply _wrong_.


----------



## Elfcat (Jan 3, 2011)

That's what I often call a cute little "splooch".


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 3, 2011)

Cookiesaregood said:


> I'm not sure if you can tell, but 2010 brought 9 new pounds!


Looks great on you; maybe 18 more before 2012?


----------



## Amarillowave (Jan 5, 2011)

This reminded of something i hadnt thought about in a long time. 

I can recall while growing up that my older(and admittedly uneducated) family members referring to "hard fat" as opposed to "new fat" or "chubby fat" The reference apparently meaning that "hard fat" was much more difficult to lose, but chubby or new fat(like the OP) could and would come or go, based on the person's situation.(dieting, etc)

I think it's primarily a regional ethnic peculiarity(southern black-my grandmother) but I've always suspected there is a grain to truth to it. Some women have very wide hips and thighs, but seem to go up and down in belly fat, for example. 

Any ideas?


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Cookiesaregood said:


> A coworker of mine recently referred to my belly as being flabby. This didn't bother me though it made me realize that i definately don't have a flat stomach. What would you call my belly? Would you say i have starter belly, just untoned and flabby, chubby, fat, or anything else.? Any comments welcome.
> thanks,
> Cookiesaregood



Your tummy looks cute, soft and comfy. Give it the love and appreciation it deserves and don't worry what co-workers say.


----------



## rustydog7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Cookiesaregood said:


> I'm not sure if you can tell, but 2010 brought 9 new pounds!



Looking good girl gain a few more.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 13, 2011)

You have a really cute tummy and cookies are indeed good!

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## p321rich (Jan 18, 2011)

Its a nice little starter belly, which I find very cute, especially with a bare mid drift shirt, I find that very sexy.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 19, 2011)

p321rich said:


> Its a nice little starter belly, which I find very cute, especially with a bare mid drift shirt, I find that very sexy.



I'd say your well rounded!

Certainly not huge.

Depend's pm your perception, it's all in the mind!


----------



## asmodeus (Jan 31, 2011)

The latest 9 pounds has made a great difference - the next 9 pounds will be the transition from a starter belly to something more.


----------



## Goodface (Feb 26, 2011)

But I'd say you have a starter belly. It looks really cute though!


----------

